

A Spaniard in Samarkand, 1404 (2012) - benbreen
http://resobscura.blogspot.com/2012/10/a-spaniard-in-samarkand-1404.html

======
mFixman
Res Obscura is an amazing blog that used to consistently publish obscure and
amazing things. It's a pity that it didn't have a proper update in over a
year.

~~~
benbreen
Thank you! Author here - I've been busy finishing my dissertation this past
year but I do intend to start updating it again in 2015.

------
pepon
For those of you who can speak Spanish, this guy replicated Clavijo's route by
motorbike and he recorded some pretty cool videos of the adventure:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQS7oakJitCbDcGFtHRgg...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQS7oakJitCbDcGFtHRggs-
QIJXjICqr_)

------
IndianAstronaut
Gorskys color photos add a new perspective to life in these areas. 1910 in
these places would not have been drastically different from life a few
centuries earlier. Most of the world still did not have access to the modern
technologies of the age.

------
personlurking
There's a rather new newsletter made from the blog, the link for which is:
[http://tinyletter.com/resobscura](http://tinyletter.com/resobscura)

